# Long winded post...looking for advice



## darklordryu (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm not really sure if anyone can offer me advice, but what I'm doing here (And at other websites) is I'm going to be listing the courses I'm going to be taking when I go to college, along with the generic explaination provided for me. If possible I'm looking for general advice and I hope I get some.

The advice that I was hoping to find was what kind of things I could start researching on my own before I start school

If anyone's curious, I'm going to be attending Katherine Gibbs in Norwalk CT, and I'll be receiving an associates degree in applied sciences, and the program I'm going to be in is called "Computer Network Operations"

* So...here are the classes...*
Introduction to Computer Concepts and Applications
Operating Systems
Fundamentals of Networking
PC Environment
Configuration and Troubleshooting
End-User Support
Network Administration
Network Security
Advanced Network Management
Computer Networking Project
Career Development
Internship


*Introduction to Computer Concepts and Applications*
This course is an overview of computer concepts and applications. The course will provide basic understanding of what a computer is, it's basic components, and how it works. Students will use various computer applications from the business world.


*Operating Systems*
This course introduces students to the study of operating systems that serve as control programs for the computer. Operating systems that are currently in use in the business environments will be explored. In addition this course will address topics such as file system design and management, installation and upgrades of operating systems, input and output, communication network devices and topologies.


*Fundamentals of Networking*
This course introduces students to the main network communications technology including LANs, WANs, and the Internet. Emphasis is placed on learning both the concepts and terminology that will be essential before using an actual client/server network operating system. The course encompasses various physical topologies and transport media, cable types, performance, addressing network access, routing, and error checking. Communication methods are examined stating with the OSI model, numerous protocol stacks, packet formation, and synchronous/asynchronous transmission. The course concludes with an introduction to managing netwrok resources and basic troubleshooting techniques.


*PC Environment*
This course provides students with the knowledge neccessary to perform PC hardware maintenance, componant upgrades, expansion board installation, board replacement, basic system software installation, and network client software maintenance. Each student will receive a computer kit and is expected to build that computer by applying all the knowledge acquired from the previous term. Subsequently, these computers are also neworked within the classroom to promote network understanding.


*Configuration and Troubleshooting*
In this course, students use knowledge gained in the previous courses to configure and troubleshoot computer systems. The emphasis will be on general troubleshooting operations and on a disciplined approach of solving networking problems and issues. Students will document configuration errors and actions taken in solving networking problems.


*End-User Support*
This course explores end user support concepts, strategies, and practices in a computer networking environment. Students will develop advanced skills in computer applications to integrate with customer service skills, trouble shooting skills, and help desk operations.


*Network Administration*
This course focuses on the fucntions and roles of a network administratot. In this context, studetns will learn how to manage and maintain a server environment. They will create, manage, and maintain user, group, and computer accounts. Backup concepts, features, and issues will be discussed.


*Network Security*
This course covers network security terms, definitions, concepts, and issues that organizations face in today's business environment. The course will also examine how the concept of security integrates into the overall enterprise mission. Topics such as user involvement, security training, trust, and ethics will be discussed.


*Advanced Network Management*
This course actively engages students in the management of network environments. Students use software to manage switches, hubs and routers. Students evaluate, install and run network management system to moniter network events and identify faulty networking devices.


*Computer Networking Project*
In this course, students will apply their learning to implement a networking related project. Students will use project management toold to document the stages of the project.


*Career Development*
This course provides an overview of career development and professional skill building techniques as it applies to the computer networking and administration field. Resume preparation, employment procedures, interviewing skills, communication and presentation techniques, and portfolio preparation will be reviewed and presented within the computer networking industry.


*Internship*
Thid course allows the student to gain actual working experiences in computer networking. Students will be required to complete the internship under the supervision of employers in cooperation with the internship supervisor.



Well those are all the tech related classes that I'm going to be taking, of course there are some more mundane and pointless (to me) classes that I'm taking. I am really looking forward to taking a lot of these classes, and I really hope that I can get some good advice on what I can research to maybe get a little jump start, or maybe even advice as to other certifications that I should look into, or maybe even what kind of careers I can get into.

I would really love to work around video games, and EVERYONE seems to need some kind of network manager. Also, I would really like to move to Silicon Valley in California, somewhere around San Jose...viva la google!

Thanks in advance to any advice given :wave:


----------



## M_Alani (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi,
My advice to you is to take Network+ course and certification if possible before the school starts. And if you have time, you could go through a fast CCNA course to tight the loose ends of Network+.
MCSE+ security will be a good practice too.

Good luck.


----------



## darklordryu (Jul 18, 2006)

Alright, that's the same advice I got from other people on other websites, so unless it's a conspiracy lol I'll definately look into those things

Thanks for your insight


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi,

I'm currently doing CompTIA A+, N+ and CCNA - after this i will be doing CCNP and MCSE, this was the career advice at least from a professional i had a meeting with, maybe these courses would be beneficiary to you, too.


----------



## darklordryu (Jul 18, 2006)

Those are courses that could be taken?
I thought that those were tests to take after you 've had some experience out in the field itself?

I'm debating whether I'm going to go to another school immediately after this one to get my bachelors degree but I don't know if I want to take some time off to work or anything

I read about the CompTIA certifications on wikipedia (for what that's worth) and I'm especially interested now more then ever I just wanna get started learning this stuff but rawrrrr still like four more months to wait =[


----------

